# Uiterlijk > Algemeen >  Rode, pijnlijke, warme handen

## debbiedejong

Hoi,

Al enige tijd ben ik opzoek naar een oplossing voor mijn handen.
Het probleem is als volgt;
Ik heb rode (fel rood met donker rode bultjes) pijnlijke zweterige handen (alleen de binnenzijde) die niet tegen warmte kunnen.
Rondom het hele jaar heb ik last van mijn handen maar zodra ik met warmte werk (koken, warme thee) of het buiten erg warm is lijkt het wel of ik tweede graad brandwonden heb op mijn handen zo pijnlijk zijn ze (ook krijg is dan kleine blaasjes bij mijn vingers). Ook zweten mijn handen heel snel, ze voelen dan wel koud aan. Als ik op mijn handen druk dan zie je witte plekken van het drukken. Ook vervellen mijn handen elk jaar helemaal. als ik ze was zijn ze enorm droog en trekkerig. Ook mijn voeten zweten snel en zijn rood.

Mijn vraag is of er meer mensen zijn die hier last van hebben... :Confused:

----------


## Agnes574

Ikzelf heb ook al jaren last van overdreven roodheid aan de binnenkant van mijn handen , ook zweethanden zijn een probleem ... ik ondervind daar echter geen pijn van.
De blaasjes kunnen zweetbrand zijn ... wat zegt je huisarts hierover?

----------

